# Toolpost Power Spindle



## cascao (Oct 19, 2015)

Since I had created this drawing, cannot wait to see it done.


The quality wasn't good but the layers movie looks cool: https://flic.kr/p/zMin27

Carcass with oil plug and bearing races pressed


Axle, initial cuts



My setup for finishing the axle. It was turned  between MT 02 arbor and center


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks good, Are you making a tool post grinder?


----------



## British Steel (Oct 19, 2015)

Looking good, Cascao,

Eddy, I suspect it'll be a milling spindle, big taper rollers and Sturdy Construction - a TPG needs smaller lighter bearings to handle the RPM (e.g. "magneto bearings" here in the UK), particularly for internal grinding where you could be running 20-30,000 RPM.


----------



## cascao (Oct 19, 2015)

I will use an 1800 rpm 1/4CV motor.
With MT 02 arbor, my plans was to use a small chuck from drill press and MT 02 collets I have.


----------



## cascao (Oct 25, 2015)

Great progress this weekend

Milled the keyway and 17mm wrench



Internal keyway on pulley


----------



## derf (Oct 25, 2015)

Are you going to make some sort of indexer for the lathe spindle?


----------



## cascao (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes, I have done the indexer first
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/iinexpensive-spindle-indexer.38734/#post-336280


----------



## derf (Oct 26, 2015)

I actually saw that, but didn't connect the two. Will the mill spindle be heigth adjustable?


----------



## cascao (Oct 26, 2015)

The idea is to clamp the spindle with "U" bolts in slots milled on a horizontal plate welded on the base plate shown here

But, if I can't mill the slots, That's my plan B: https://flic.kr/p/zZDH29 [nice 3D movie from my study] tabs behind horizontal plate.


The motor have his own foot.
Maybe I will add one tensioner pulley after. And of corse a belt protection


----------



## cascao (Nov 15, 2015)

Milling the slots previosly done on angle grinder



First test with swarf protection on the washing machine motor







My Sherco observed trials has new brake adjust


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 15, 2015)

Now that it's assembled (great job, BTW,) how about a 3/8"  triangle welded between the upright and the circular base?  To add some rigidity, what with that motor hanging off the top.


----------



## cascao (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes, I had this idea too, but it was too much saw work untill now, so will wait some weeks.

This motor was a bit underpowered. Looking for something around 1/2cv 4 poles that fits...


----------



## wrat (Nov 16, 2015)

cascao said:


> My Sherco observed trials has new brake adjust



All this for a Trials Bike?
I stand in admiration of a brother stricken with a lunacy similar to mine.

Wrat


----------



## cascao (Nov 16, 2015)

The plans in PDF
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/toolpost-milling-spindle-for-lathe.2795/


----------



## British Steel (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the drawing, Cascao, I can see it working for me too (although maybe a bit reduced in size...), I have some nice pieces of stainless bar and very heavy tube waiting for a project like this (although they have a pretty close fit, perhaps good enough for an air bearing), and a spare 3/4 HP DC motor...

I agree on adding some triangulation to brace the plate to the base, should give a big improvement in rigidity and that will in turn improve the finish you can get 

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## cascao (Dec 21, 2015)

Replaced the V belt to one round PU belt. Much more power now.



Surprised how good this philips grub screw was


----------



## cascao (Jun 10, 2016)

Update:
After a break in period, the spindle now produce less heat and has mode free spinning beside maintening bearings preload.

Have aded a computer fan to the wash machine motor since it was heating a lot and the fan wasn't helping much

The round green pu belt keep breaking at "welded" joint. Returned to less effective V belt.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 11, 2016)

It's a shame that your country won't let you buy what you really want abroad and bring it in for your needs without paying very high tariffs on importing.  And even then, you don't know if you will get it or some customs official keeps it to himself in the process!

Great job you have done there with the available sources you have there.  We love pictures, too!


----------



## cascao (Jan 11, 2018)

Realized this post don't have any working videos of this tool.


----------

